# Mitchell Grieves Needle Factory



## UrbanX (Dec 26, 2011)

04:44 - Sunday morning
I’m fast asleep in my warm bed. Mrs UrbanX is snuggled up to me on one side, and my I’m sharing my pillow with my Persian cat. I’m as comfortable as a foetus floating in amniotic fluid.

04:45 – Sunday Morning.
My phone alarm goes off really, really loudly. You know the annoying submarine warning sound on the iphone?

The cat jumps off the bed, Mrs UrbanX moans, and I slowly get out of my warm bed. It’s freezing. I look out the window and it’s pitch black, except for the glow of the street lamp, and the orange sparkle it’s creating on the layer of ice covering my car. I look at my phone again and it tells me two things:
One – It’s minus three out.
Two – It’s 117 Miles to Coalville near Leicester...

...Where there is a building which may or may not be accessible, and may or may not have already been demolished.
































I scrape the ice off my car, and try and drink the can of Relentless which I left in the car, which is now a slush puppy, and head off into the darkness. Half way, I found Priority7, Alex76, and Chris34 feeling inadequate I didn’t have a number in my name, P7 offered to take up the driving.
















A month ago I visited a hosiery manufacturer ‘Corah’ (Report here: www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/corah ) and so when we found out that the factory which supplied it’s needles was due to be demolished, we headed straight over there. IT was a close call too. The Demolition team were on site – Including a security hut which forced us to change our access plan. We were there before sunrise and noise travelled. We could hear his heater coming on and off, meaning he could probably hear every crunch of broken glass under explorers boot. This would have to be a quiet one.






Walking around I felt it such a shame to see the place still had so many artefacts. Not only that of it’s industrial past: Receipts, needles, tools, etc. but also reminders of it’s staff.































A pair of ladies shoes, personal pictures, and note’s of goodbye scribbled on whiteboards. Demolition had started and none of this will be preserved, except through our photographs.































While we were inside it began to snow heavily, something which I’d never experienced in a derelict building before, ad definitely not before sunrise. I entered an room where the roof had been removed and realised it was snowing inside. It was ethereal and beautiful watching the snowflakes slowly float in, coloured pink by the sunrise.






http://Www.YouTu.be/uS94tMn3Bfw

Thanks for looking.


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Dec 26, 2011)

Great stuff well done


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cold day but damn it was fun...nice report Urban and top shots as always


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 27, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Cold day but damn it was fun...nice report Urban and top shots as always



Cheers, was a fun day! Hardest bit was finding shots different to yours! Wed taken identical 'pile of needles with low apature' shots!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 27, 2011)

You got some great shots there though Urban bud...jealous bloke sitting here


----------



## Ratters (Dec 27, 2011)

Great work mate


----------



## st33ly (Dec 28, 2011)

Some really nice close ups there mate


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there a point to all this?


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of steely sharp points yes


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 28, 2011)

Since Demo started It was trying to find a needle in
an... Err...


----------



## Ace5150 (Dec 28, 2011)

I’m sharing my pillow with my Persian cat

I can relate to that...........every morning I wake to a mass of fur purring and snoring at the same time!
Great pics..........hope the early start and cold weather was worth it!


----------



## smiler (Dec 29, 2011)

One minute all tucked up lovely and warm with your wife and cat, the next awaken by the shrill scream of an I-phone, you must have nerves of steel, our long haired moggy would have ripped me face off and the wife would have demanded a cup of coffee.

My respects to you all for doing it before it was lost, I enjoyed looking at your results.


----------



## gingrove (Dec 29, 2011)

I found Priority7, Alex76, and Chris34 feeling inadequate I didn’t have a number in my name, P7 offered to take up the driving.

And there was me thinking that the X in UrbanX  was a Roman numeral!
Nice report and Happy new year.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice spot Ging...


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 29, 2011)

Well worth the early start 
Great shot mate 

SK


----------



## nelly (Dec 29, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Mrs UrbanX is snuggled up to me on one side, and my I’m sharing my pillow with my Persian cat.



Crikey!!! You Oriental blokes love a bit of luxury don't you 

Cracking report Li, stunning photos as always and an excellent write up


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 29, 2011)

Cheers guys, I thought this report had been lost! 



nelly said:


> Crikey!!! You Oriental blokes love a bit of luxury don't you
> 
> Cracking report Li, stunning photos as always and an excellent write up



Cheers bud, good to speak to you today (whilst on the run from secca!) lol!
I was well pleased with this set, the whole place was so photographic!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2011)

Take a lesson from the Persian matey, it's clearly got more sense on a morning like that!  I notice you didn't mention how your iPhone alarm affected the boss... did she not hit you with it for waking her up???

Nice pics bud!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 30, 2011)

I reckon she is now Immune as it keeps going off early lol


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow lovely shots! The close ups are ace!

Great that you all got in to photograph it before it's lost.

Very funny write up too


----------

